# Guitarmageddon Edmonton!



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

Hey just wanted to give you guitar fans in Edmonton a heads up on a great guitar show coming your way. It is called Guitarmageddon featuring Shawn Verrlault ( Wide Mouth Mason), Jordon Cook (Guitar phenom) and Curtis Sparrow (talented guy I had bever heard of). They will be playing at Blues on Wyhte from the 21st to the 24th. I just saw them on Saturday here in Saskatoon and it was amazing. Best show I have seen in a long time. If you are a fan of wicked good blues rock guitar don't miss it.


----------



## dano123 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Guitarmageddon new website*

www.guitarmageddon.ca


----------



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

It was fantasic 
Also, if you go to jr scarrows myspace, there is some audio posted on there. Defiantely check out there rendition of Jealous Guy/Dear Mr Fantasy.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

cbrown0019 said:


> It was fantasic
> Also, if you go to jr scarrows myspace, there is some audio posted on there. Defiantely check out there rendition of Jealous Guy/Dear Mr Fantasy.:food-smiley-004:


I'm glad you got to check them out. It is seldom a person gets to see that many talented guys on the stage together. Another guy from Saskatoon you should try to see if he comes your way is Tim Vaughn. I will let you know when I hear he is coming your way. Last I heard he wasn't hitting the road for a while due to some recording he is doing.


----------



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

The talent was insane.....but the gear......i had some very bad thoughts about how i could get my hands on some of the gear.


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

cbrown0019 said:


> The talent was insane.....but the gear......i had some very bad thoughts about how i could get my hands on some of the gear.


There was some super great gear there that was for sure. I would be more then pleased to have any of those guys guitars or amps.


----------

